# huge hair loss!!!



## Rob Shanon (Apr 17, 2014)

my mum, she is 45 and her hair is falling huge amount every time she combs her hair or wakes up in the morning on pillow, and her hair is turning grey too, I have used few different shampoo/conditioners but hasnt worked yet, and having just few and grey hair, i dont know what hairstyle will suits her, normally I do her hair, she dont like much doing herself cuz she says she dont know how to,


----------



## Linda Hingis (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, its natural to lose hair with growing age. Our skin and hair are a lot dependent on our everyday diet. Right intake of Vitamin A will help promote the growth and health of cells and tissues throughout the body, including the hair. Some good food sources include carrots and green leafy vegetables.Some animal sources are eggs and fish oil. Good Luck.


----------



## jennifer65 (Apr 18, 2014)

You should not wash your hair everyday, you should wash it ever other day if you can. It's also natural to loose hair with growing age.


----------



## CajunKitty (Apr 25, 2014)

Inneov by L'Oreal (available only in Europe but she can order it online) will help to thicken hair and prevent greying. Copper supplements will also help with premature greying. Iron supplements can really help women with hair loss if iron defieciency is the cause in the first place. At your mom's age her problem could be perimenopase a hormonal change which occurs in the mid to late 40s. A collagen supplement can help her to keep the hair she has and can alos greatly diminish shedding.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Use toppik!! It will hide her hair loss, and look amazing!! My friend burnt her hair at a salon , and so she had to use Toppik until it grew back. Also if she's having a lot of hair loss, maybe she could see a doctor, just to make sure there's nothing wrong? and than take it from there.Best of luck!


----------



## Kirill Kirill (May 3, 2014)

Although it is quite true to lose hair with the growing age but there are few remedies to your hair that you can adopt.Drinking plenty of water and eating plenty of raw fruits and vegetables is probably the best way of achieving hair growth.Vitamins B,C,F,Zinc,iron,copper and protien are essential for hair growth.Massage the oil of arnica, marigold, rosemary and southernwood into the scalp. It is very useful in preventing hair loss. aloe vera shampoo when combined with wheat germ oil and coconut milk makes a gel that promotes hair growth.


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2014)

Rob Shanon said:


> my mum, she is 45 and her hair is falling huge amount every time she combs her hair or wakes up in the morning on pillow, and her hair is turning grey too, I have used few different shampoo/conditioners but hasnt worked yet, and having just few and grey hair, i dont know what hairstyle will suits her, normally I do her hair, she dont like much doing herself cuz she says she dont know how to,


In her case due to the extensive hair loss she needs to see a doctor to rule out an hormonal imbalance or underlying illness. Normal hair loss is a few strands per day but not "huge amounts".


----------



## CajunKitty (May 5, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> In her case due to the extensive hair loss she needs to see a doctor to rule out an hormonal imbalance or underlying illness. Normal hair loss is a few strands per day but not "huge amounts".


I agree. Having ferritins levels checked is important because most women suffering from hair loss have low ferritin levels. But at 45, it's most likely a hormonal issue and some bloodwork will determine the best course of action.


----------



## Nicky Valentino (May 5, 2014)

My sis was having the same issue, she blamed it on being too stressed out at work. It turned out to be a possible deficiency in iron. She started taking iron pills (low dose) -in higher concentrations it can cause constipation and eating more foods with iron like beans. She noticed the difference within a month. -Worth a shot   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## debina12 (May 8, 2014)

Dear Rob, its very normal to shed hair in this age, however if taken proper care and by using of correct hair product will sort it out. I too after my pregnancy went through this phase. Then i started using ayurveda products, which helped me out. You need to know what product will suit your mother's hair type.

I have been using Lass Naturals IHT9 oil,conditioner &amp; shampoo, and i am a satisfied user. I stopped loosing my hair, it has sarted growing back again. It has all natural products &amp; no harsh chemicals are used. 100% vegetarian too. Try it ans see the change. Also remeber along with using the correct hair product you need to keep your diet right and do not take stress.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 8, 2014)

My hair has been falling out a lot lately, and I already know I am anemic, so I started taking a prenatal vitamin about a week or so ago and it's not falling out quite as much as it was, so I am hoping that it will continue to help.


----------



## lindali (May 16, 2014)

Hair loss is commom problem nowadays,you don't need to worry about it so much.But several weeks ago,i sawed a video on youtube teach us how to make hair more beautiful with some product. I 've found the video,you can take a look and i hope that can help you.


----------



## Courtnee (May 16, 2014)

CajunKitty said:


> I agree. Having ferritins levels checked is important because most women suffering from hair loss have low ferritin levels. But at 45, it's most likely a hormonal issue and some bloodwork will determine the best course of action.


I definitely agree with @@CajunKitty, if this is alot of hair coming out, maybe try and help get her checked out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, it might be iron deficiency like @@Nicky Valentino said, but if you didn't want to use pills or meds, maybe try eating tons of meat, it helps lift the level of protein and iron intake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All the best Buddy. Let us know how she gets soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onerx89 (Jun 17, 2014)

Everyone loses hair. It is normal to lose about 50-100 hairs every day. If you see bald patches or lots of thinning, you may be experiencing hair loss.  The most common cause of hair loss in men is _androgenic alopecia_, the early stages of which can be slowed or reversed with medication, while more advanced cases may be amenable to hair transplantation. Luckily, most causes of hair loss can be stopped or treated. Anyone troubled by hair loss should see a dermatologist.


----------



## chica1990 (Jul 25, 2014)

Have you tryed  *Minoxidil*? it works very good hope this helps .

i will put link to iarticle for you,

http://www.everydayhealth.com/hair-loss/minoxidil-for-hair-loss-in-women.aspx

*Loves *

*Chica xx*


----------



## Emma Brown (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, it is the hormonal changes that are taking place and resulting huge hair loss. In this case, you should use olive oil only. Massage with olive oil everytime before taking a head bath. If it doesn't suit then, time to go to some doctor.


----------



## annie16 (Aug 20, 2014)

In her age that was a problem cause my mom is 50 years old and everyday she has also some hair loss but not that so many and i think it is because she really cares a lot her hair cause if i am not mistaken her hairs experience a lot including rasvoittuvat hiukset or oily hair


----------



## kittybooboo (Aug 22, 2014)

Your mom should definitely see a doctor first and foremost. My mom was having the same issue, among others, and it turned out to be an autoimmune illness. When you lose a lot of hair really fast, it's usually due to something going on INSIDE, not outside.

In the meantime she should be very gentle. She can start by washing her hair less often, using cool water, and avoiding shampoos/products with citric acid (this causes hair loss/irritation for some people).


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 12, 2014)

kittybooboo said:


> Your mom should definitely see a doctor first and foremost. My mom was having the same issue, among others, and it turned out to be an autoimmune illness. When you lose a lot of hair really fast, it's usually due to something going on INSIDE, not outside.
> 
> In the meantime she should be very gentle. She can start by washing her hair less often, using cool water, and avoiding shampoos/products with citric acid (this causes hair loss/irritation for some people).



A dry shampoo, and a cut that allows gentle finger-combing, are two potential ways to help a little -- but I agree with the others. Get your Mum to a doctor, stat.

Perimenopause is often a source of hair loss, because the hormonal changes don't just cause hot flashes and mood swings -- there are actually larger biological changes that go with it, and all too often, women of this age need supplements of various kinds. I'm on calcium + D myself for just this reason. Sometimes women need hormone replacement -- androgen in particular is important for hair growth. The gray is something she may have to live with until any underlying medical issues are resolved -- hair dye is an irritant to the scalp, no matter how good it is.


----------



## koreskincare (Sep 15, 2014)

Protein is important to strengthen hair and promote growth. The recommended daily amount is about two to three 3-ounce servings of meat or a combination of four to five servings of dairy and beans.


----------



## JoshC (Sep 17, 2014)

Has your mum been to a doctor? I heard that prenatal pills help, and try castor oil too.

Personally I use Sara Shantelle's Head CPR since I've been losing hair since early 30s. Been using it for a few years now and I can visibly see changes, my hair looks thicker and healthier now


----------



## indusvalley (Nov 8, 2014)

Hair loss is major issue . Hair loss in various condition like age. Hormonal changes , deficiency of proteins and vitamins ., Dandruff, stress and other things. Hair loss Naturally but more loss is a problem. Consult any Ayurveda therapy.You should always take proper diet  eat  vitamins rich fruit and vegetables , use Natural and Herbal Hair Product those gives you good results.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boba (Nov 18, 2014)

Did she tried castor oil? It's really helpfull!


----------



## JenTX (Nov 18, 2014)

Go to the vitamin store and get karatene. I had hair thinning after losing too much weight too quickly and it restored my hair completely.


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 30, 2014)

Perhaps more than any other single feature, your hairstyle contributes to the image you project to others. When a person experiences significant hair loss, it can be damaging to his or her self-esteem. There are several types of hair loss that can occur, and there may be a variety of factors involved, including genetics, medications, disease, and cancer treatments. Fortunately, there are a number of hair loss restoration and prevention treatment options currently available for individuals with thinning hair.


----------



## Walter Kerman (Jan 29, 2015)

One of the major issues among the youth is hair loss, especially when it occurs due to the daily activities like brushing, wearing helmets, etc. It really affects the beauty and style of the youth.  Experimenting different marketed chemical products for hair growth may actually ruin your hair and can lead to severe hair loss.One can regain the lost hair by applying natural oils containing aloe vera, olive, rosemary, etc. Also avoid using harsh shampoos containing formaldehyde. Still, if you are not able to control severe hair loss, you may go for  a hair transplant.  The main benefits of hair transplant is that it can be done easily and immediate permanent results can be obtained.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 29, 2015)

Definitely she should start with her PCP to try and narrow down causes, then see either a dermatologist or endocrinologist depending on the PCP's recommendation. I've been fighting hormonal hair loss more than half my life, and it sucks. Thinning hair and a receding hairline is all I see when I look in the mirror, and it's rotten for my self esteem (which is why my dog is my avatar here instead of a picture of me -- I don't allow anyone to take pictures of me if I can help it).

I've found a couple of things that help. First, only wash hair every other or third day (dry shampoo on the off days will help styling and managing oily scalp). A supplement like Viviscal will help hair appear fuller. So will coloring hair (darker is better, as lighter will look even more thin and wispy). A lob or bob with long layers that can be combed or back-combed over the crown will help disguise the thin patches. Don't use heavy conditioners or oils, which will only weigh it down. I've started using Hairmax, which is a laser treatment that was recommended by my doctor. It's expensive, and I've only been using it a month, so I can't report on the results, but it's non invasive and hopefully will do something. If you buy it from QVC they have an extended return on it so you can see if it works and return it if it doesn't.

Good luck!


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 28, 2015)

Rob Shanon said:


> my mum, she is 45 and her hair is falling huge amount every time she combs her hair or wakes up in the morning on pillow, and her hair is turning grey too, I have used few different shampoo/conditioners but hasnt worked yet, and having just few and grey hair, i dont know what hairstyle will suits her, normally I do her hair, she dont like much doing herself cuz she says she dont know how to,


Hey Rob, it's her hormones.   I guess it might have something to do with the possible onset of menopause. Tell you mum it is something all females go through.   I am 70, when I was approaching menopause I cut my hair short and have kept it short since then.   If her iron levels etc are all OK, then don't worry.   Maybe use a hair repair system like mine, Pro Naturals.  I love the Moroccan Argan Oil in it.


----------



## MarisaMoon (Mar 29, 2015)

She should definitely see a specialist


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

My suggestion is take beetroot juice everyday, it gives better result.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lisarayes (Mar 31, 2017)

Onion juice helps treat hair loss due to its high sulfur content, which helps improve blood circulation to the hair follicles, regenerate hair follicles and reduce inflammation.


Extract the juice of one onion by grating it and then strain it. Apply the juice directly onto the scalp. Leave it on for about 30 minutes, and then wash it off. Finally, shampoo your hair.
Mix together three tablespoons of onion juice and two tablespoons of aloe vera gel. You can also add one tablespoon of olive oil. Apply this mixture onto your scalp and leave it on for at least 30 minutes before rinsing it off and shampooing your hair.


----------



## Jordan32 (Oct 28, 2017)

You can try hair extensions and wigs from mayvenn for your mum....

She will look younger and pretty................


----------

